# some one had traced me down my ip address



## b.tulsirao (Oct 18, 2011)

once i'd sent request to one person from my gmail,then that person had traced my ip addresss,and he told me everything about me like which os i'm using,which browser i'm using and my location too:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:...


is there anyway that i can hide my ip fully so that from next time no one could trace me

thanking you


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

there are sites that you can sign up for that hide your ip. They provide proxy services.

You would be better off educating yourself on safe computing practices like not using torrents or other p2p software or clicking on email links from people you don't know.

BTW the person is BSing you. They can not get your ip address from a gmail because the mail only contains the email servers ip.

Odds are you are infected with hacker tools like root kit or keyboard logger or other utility this person is using to get the info.


----------



## b.tulsirao (Oct 18, 2011)

no,i wasnt infected by that person,i'm sure about it becoz the first day that i talk to him on online and i'd asked him few doubts then he said he have to logout from fb account send me a request from gmail then i'd sent a request from gtalk,then immediate within next few seconds he told me my ip and everything,if he wud have infected my system then he wudnt have ask me to send him a request from my gmail i know that if we sent a mail then at that case our ip may present in that mal or if we read any kind of mails from unknown person then also they can track us,but in my case none had happend
but i can tell u one more thing his id is not like other id...his id is something like this
[email protected]...
initially i'd sent a request from my yahoo then he said that he didnt get it,then he asked me to send a request from gmail...
tnx for ur reply sir


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did he send you a email? Did you open it? Were there any attachments?
What are you using for antivirus/antimalware?
Have you scanned for keyboard loggers or root kits?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

b.tulsirao said:


> once i'd sent request to one person from my gmail,then that person had traced my ip addresss,and he told me everything about me like which os i'm using,which browser i'm using and my location too:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:...
> 
> 
> is there anyway that i can hide my ip fully so that from next time no one could trace me
> ...


every website you visit collects that information. Every email sent from your computer will have your ip address. It does not give any personal details just general details. The ip address will only show the town the isp is located in. It does not give your street address. Only your isp will have that info and it cannot be legally gotten without legal papers. see more about those logs...imo, there s nothing to worry about. The person did not really trace you. Just using information that is normally collected to scare you. 

Web log analysis software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## b.tulsirao (Oct 18, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Did he send you a email? Did you open it? Were there any attachments?
> What are you using for antivirus/antimalware?
> Have you scanned for keyboard loggers or root kits?



just as i mentioned that i firstly met him on facebook then he asked me to send a request from my mail id then i sent a request from my gmail id,and i didnt read any mails or anything else


----------



## b.tulsirao (Oct 18, 2011)

sobeit said:


> every website you visit collects that information. Every email sent from your computer will have your ip address. It does not give any personal details just general details. The ip address will only show the town the isp is located in. It does not give your street address. Only your isp will have that info and it cannot be legally gotten without legal papers. see more about those logs...imo, there s nothing to worry about. The person did not really trace you. Just using information that is normally collected to scare you.
> 
> Web log analysis software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




ya u r right,i know that when ever we visit a site our ip address is saved somekind of log file.but i neither visisted his site nor i did anything expet sending a request from my gtalk,right now i'm using a internet which is completely safe,no one can do anything by getting my ip,but soon i was thinking to change my isp,so at that case i'l have my own ip but the intenet that i'm using now has one ip for every single user who ever using internet like mine,everyone has same ip,but after that i'l change my isp at that case i'm just worried about that why i'd created a thread over here to get some help
i hope u understand


----------

